# Canon Calculators



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2017)

In looking over a recent Canon financial report, I noticed that Calculators were important enough to be mentioned.

When was the last time you purchased a new calculator? I bought a TI graphing calculator for my son several years ago because his math class required it. None since. Between my old units, my computer, and my smart phone, I'm well fixed for calculators.

I'm not sure when I last saw a Canon Calculator for sale, so ... I checked Amazon and was surprised to see the varied assortment of calculators. Printing calculators are what I think of when I think of Canon units, and there are lots of them for sale, along with assorted parts and poor search results. (1,572 results returned).

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_qz_back?sf=qz&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acanon+calculator&keywords=canon+calculator&unfiltered=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1496377166







When did you last buy a new calculator?


----------



## sanj (Jun 2, 2017)

I bought one from Apple almost a year ago.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 2, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When did you last buy a new calculator?


I always was into Casio. I think the last one I bought was somewhere in the mid 90ies. 
It's still working fine. Doesn't even need a battery change as it has solar cells.
Even my first one that I got for school is still working, but every 5 years I need to replace the battery. 
I suppose the next one will be in a few years, when my son needs it in his math class.


----------



## eli452 (Jun 2, 2017)

Last I bought was for my daughter's school, 10 years ago or so...
I believe now every smartphone has scientific calculator app, but not all places allow use of smartphones.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2017)

I've owned so many calculators. I remember about 1970, a fellow engineer in my office who bought one of the early TI units, 4 functions for $750.00! A few years later, a group of us banded together and bought a lot of Ti SR50 refurbished Scientific calculators for a low price compared to new ones, I think it was $75 each. I've also had the HP RPN calculators, HP had much better build quality, but I preferred the Ti interface but could run either OS.

I've had programmable calculators with the little magnetic strips that contained programs or could save one, red led's, green led's, the works. Like old cameras, I have a big box of the old ones. All work, and are clean and nice. some are probably collectible, but my really rare ones have been sold. I've had a few of the old Canon hand held calculators with printer built in, I thought they had gone the way of dinosaurs.


----------



## Old Sarge (Jun 3, 2017)

eli452 said:


> Last I bought was for my daughter's school, 10 years ago or so...
> I believe now every smartphone has scientific calculator app, but not all places allow use of smartphones.


My son, the perennial student, keeps a couple of his better scientific/math/graphing calculators in good shape just because some of his classes won't allow the smartphones (he takes math classes even if he doesn't need them). 

Many years ago I had bought him a calculator, and HP I believe, which could communicate with other's of its breed. At that time we had a friend of my son's staying with us who was a bit of a couch potato, watching TV all the time. My son discovered a way to program the calculator to turn the TV off and on. He would be studying and at random times turn the TV off. Nearly drove the young man crazy.


----------



## LDS (Jun 3, 2017)

In some businesses many people have a desk calculator to quickly calculate or check something. They are still faster to use than a smartphone (and less appealing to steal), and handier than a spreadsheet software.
Those able to print on the paper strips let you clip it to some printed documents, phones usually can.t, or you need a trip to the printer, and clip a full A4 sheet.

It's just like cameras, smartphones are not always an alternative.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2017)

LDS said:


> In some businesses many people have a desk calculator to quickly calculate or check something. They are still faster to use than a smartphone (and less appealing to steal), and handier than a spreadsheet software.
> Those able to print on the paper strips let you clip it to some printed documents, phones usually can.t, or you need a trip to the printer, and clip a full A4 sheet.
> 
> It's just like cameras, smartphones are not always an alternative.



Before computers, I had a electric adding machine with paper tape to do my financial calculations with. Once I owned a personal computer with financial software, the paper tape wasn't needed, and the machine fell out of use. Accountants and many professions where a paper tape is needed on the spot still find them useful, I was just surprised to see so many on Amazon, and to see them in Canon's financial report.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jun 3, 2017)

Book-keepers and accounts are surprised that Canon still makes cameras. Phones have cameras, why would anyone buy a camera ???

Lots of people use ten-keys everyday. You may even know a few.


----------



## LordofTackle (Jun 3, 2017)

c.d.embrey said:


> Lots of people use ten-keys everyday. You may even know a few.



Of course. In the lab almost everyone has a small calculator to do some quick calculations. It's not the brightest idea to use your smartphone with dirty and/or contaminated gloves 

-Sebastian


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 15, 2017)

I buy a Casio every 6 months. I don't know how he keeps breaking them. I had a sharp for about 15 years. Never broke. It was a great tool.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 15, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've owned so many calculators. I remember about 1970, a fellow engineer in my office who bought one of the early TI units, 4 functions for $750.00! A few years later, a group of us banded together and bought a lot of Ti SR50 refurbished Scientific calculators for a low price compared to new ones, I think it was $75 each. I've also had the HP RPN calculators, HP had much better build quality, but I preferred the Ti interface but could run either OS.
> 
> I've had programmable calculators with the little magnetic strips that contained programs or could save one, red led's, green led's, the works. Like old cameras, I have a big box of the old ones. All work, and are clean and nice. some are probably collectible, but my really rare ones have been sold. I've had a few of the old Canon hand held calculators with printer built in, I thought they had gone the way of dinosaurs.



MAN! Are you ever old!!!!!

Sadly enough, I still have my RPN Ti calculator from the 70's too...... and my Radio Shack portable computer with the 1 line LCD display.......


----------



## ethanz (Jun 15, 2017)

c.d.embrey said:


> Book-keepers and accounts are surprised that Canon still makes cameras. Phones have cameras, why would anyone buy a camera ???
> 
> Lots of people use ten-keys everyday. You may even know a few.



Great comment! So true ;D


----------



## zim (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow this brought back memories!
My first calculator..... RPN anyone. ;D


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 15, 2017)

In college I was sometimes lucky enough to get access to the WANG calculator in one of the research labs. Otherwise it was the old Picket slide rule. At my first career job we all celebrated when the department bought our first pocket calculator - an HP-35 that replaced the desktop Frieden and the stack of books with tables in them that we had been using. As I recall, cost at the time was $395. We all had to take turns using the HP until we could convince management to buy a few more!

I've never owned a Canon calculator... mostly Casio for me. I bought a fx-260 about five years ago to replace my fx-115D that I thought had died after 20 years (or was it more like 30?). Later I decided to take the old one apart, cleaned a few contacts and replaced the coin battery. Works great again.

For the record, my first Casio G-Shock watch just died after 28 years... one battery lasted 28 years with no solar cells! The plastic housing was starting to decompose and the watch looks like it's been through hell, but it worked great until the end. Now that's durability!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## justawriter (Jun 16, 2017)

My first was one of the "Bowmar Brains" a 90801. Bowmar was the second largest calculator maker in the U.S., havino sold their first in 1971. By 1976 the company was in bankruptcy and withdrew from the market completely. http://www.vintagecalculators.com/html/bowmar_calculators.html


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2017)

An oldie but goodie.... still works.....


----------



## Roo (Jun 16, 2017)

I had to pick up a calculator for someone a few weeks ago and got them a Canon. At work I still have a big old Triumph-Adler solar powered calculator on my desk that gets a run regularly for quick calcs I can't be bothered doing in my head.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 16, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> An oldie but goodie.... still works.....



Only one card slot! Like the new rumored 6D with still only one card slot, that calculator must have flopped. :


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 16, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


>



Red segmented characters? Ahh that is nice. 

edit: and that soothing - clickity clack of the buttons. mmm hmm.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 16, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> In looking over a recent Canon financial report, I noticed that Calculators were important enough to be mentioned.
> 
> When was the last time you purchased a new calculator? I bought a TI graphing calculator for my son several years ago because his math class required it. None since. Between my old units, my computer, and my smart phone, I'm well fixed for calculators.
> 
> ...



https://www.staples.com/CANON-TX-220TSII-DISPLAY-CALCULATOR/product_1889176?cid=PS:GooglePLAs:1889176&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=1889176&KPID=1889176&cvosrc=PLA.google-SALES.Shredders%2C%20Projectors%20%26%20Office%20Machines&cvo_crid=39357181902&cvo_campaign=173960022&gclid=Cj0KEQjwg47KBRDk7LSu4LTD8eEBEiQAO4O6r4S2NsD-7bgkD9dRFhL0Qyj2LBGzckpCc9UISG6mu3oaAgWV8P8HAQ


Likely Gray Market. LOL.


----------

